# RIP Little Guy



## ArticTwinky (Mar 1, 2008)

My best friend, Mozart, passed away today after a really hard battle with respiratory infection. I've come on here for help several times when he first became sick, desparate, and I've done everything I possibly could, but it wasn't enough. I am on here now because everyone I turn to, people who I think of as friends, laugh when I tell them I'm depressed and mourning over a rat. He was my best friend. He ate lunch with me on the sofa, cleaned my nose when I was down, and was always there on his cage door in the mornings whenever I had anxiety attacks from school. It hasn't even been a day since he's been gone, but I feel like I lost a big part of me. Because I was only allowed to get one rat, he was always on my shoulder or my bed or his playpen, I didn't want him to be lonely, I had rats before him (although none could or ever can replace him) and I knew he would get lonely, so I made more out of the most he already had. I hope someone here understands me, because I'm so sick of everyone laughing at me crying over a rodent!! It's people like them who made me have Mozart as a friend and now that he's gone, it's making things feel much worse.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im so sorry. i havnt been on the forum long, but im sure i can say you have the support and understanding of everyone here


----------



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

I am so sorry  I also have just one rat who is with me all the time, and have a very special bond with. A lot of people who I tell about my pet RAT don't understand how loving and important they actually can be. And because of how rats are, he knew how loved he was.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a mouse named Jarvis who would ride my shoulder all the time and would give me kisses. He got a respiratory infection and suffered over about a week and finally died in my hands. I cried for days and still haven't gotten over it. I'm getting my rats soon but I know they wont replace him, just make there own place in my heart


----------



## ArticTwinky (Mar 1, 2008)

I gave Mozart his own little rock from the garden today. I think he woulda liked checking it out and knowing what the heck im putting on top of his grave lol. He's buried next to my 5 other girls in the garden, so he's now know as Pimp Amadeus Mozart by my family. He was my ultimate cure for anxiety and depression. Who couldn't be depressed with a rat trying to burrow into your ear or snuggle into your shirt? And Ken, mine sufferend for about 3 weeks before he got really skinny (I tried babyfood, bananas, his steamed veggies, everything I could think of) but it wasn't enough and I think his body couldn't take the stress of being ill anymore. I woke up in the morning and I wasn't there to help him, and I started crying because I couldn't find him a buddy before he left, nor could I say goodbye.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its always hard to lose a loved one. just because that loved one was in a small and furry body does not make the pain any less. it is a shame your friends can not understand this, but you do and that makes you a bigger person then them right now. all life is precious regardless of the form it is housed in. it the life we get attached to, that we love and that loves us back, not the form that life is housed in. rats are such wonderful lives because of so many reasons. all of us here understand their love and most understand the heart wrenching pain of losing them when their form can no longer hold all that love and forgiveness and understanding together anymore. 

i've lost 12 babes now, two just recently. and still have 11 more live ones that love me and i them. each death is hard, some more then others. and no new life can replace the ones that i've lost. they all make their own place in my heart that aches when they are no longer there to share in all the rest of life. but i console myself in that they are not really gone, not completely for as long as someone remembers them and i remember each one and share their stories every chance i get. in their stories they are alive again. they share their lessons and their antics that make me and all those i tell smile and laugh. at first it is always painful to remember them because with the memory comes the knowledge that there will be no new stories. but all those good times overweigh the saddness eventually and i can happily smile and laugh as i relate their stories over and over. 

it may feel like you will never be able to smile now and certainly those laughing at you for being so touched by the love of a rat are not helping. but they laugh only because they don't know better, they never had a rat to love them. and you will smile again. you may not have been there to hold him as he passed or say goodbye to his body while he was still there but your love still holds him now even after his passing and you never have to say goodbye to him so long as you remember him. 

i hope you'll be able to smile again soon.


----------

